# will 31x10.50 fit on a 15X10 wheel?



## olroy

will they be to streched?


----------



## bradpatt03

i've never heard of that being done before...i have heard of the opposite being true where say a 12.50 on a 8.5" wheel works but not sure about the other way around...i would guess that it would work with no problem, though, especially being that its only a half of an inch


----------



## DaddyPaul

I had the exact tire and rim combo on a Toyota 4x4 years ago (1993 or 4).  Only problem was when turning really sharp they rubbed a fuzz.


----------



## Craig Knight

Yes it will work , it will just look a little funny. Since there only about a 1/4" bow on each side. I had some I did this way on an old truck I had. It works but to me it just didn't look all that good


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

If you have 15" rims that are 10" wide they will work fine,
I ran that combo on my old GMC mud truck then upgraded
to 33x12.50s.....
I had plenty of room in the wheelwells because I had the
proper lift (6")....


----------



## Tim1

31 X10.50 is the tire size relating to the height and width of the tire!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It has absolutely nothing to do with what size rim it will fit on!!!!!!! A 15 x 10 wheel means the rim is 10" wide and the diameter is 15" If you look at the tire size you will see a third number (probably) a 15 telling you that it will fit on a 15" wheel.  The number on the sidewall of the tire will be something like 31/10.50R15.... The first two numbers are the tire ratio of width and height and the third number is the required rim diameter...


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Currently running 10.50's on my 94' F150 2WD with 15 wheels and no problems


----------



## mudslingerford

calm down tim, he is asking about the width difference, as long as the rim size is the same, then it will work just fine, even with only a quarter inch overlap, the tires may be difficult to set the bead on, and the bead may break if beat on rocks or trees, but for normal driving, bogging and trailrunning you will be fine


----------



## Craig Knight

mudslingerford said:


> calm down tim, he is asking about the width difference, as long as the rim size is the same, then it will work just fine, even with only a quarter inch overlap, the tires may be difficult to set the bead on, and the bead may break if beat on rocks or trees, but for normal driving, bogging and trailrunning you will be fine



Exactly right.


----------



## MOTS

mudslingerford said:


> calm down tim, he is asking about the width difference, as long as the rim size is the same, then it will work just fine, even with only a quarter inch overlap, the tires may be difficult to set the bead on, and the bead may break if beat on rocks or trees, but for normal driving, bogging and trailrunning you will be fine



LOL! Tim1's about to nut up!
In other words, you'll have 10.5 inches of rubber touching the pavement(on the highway anyway), your sidewalls will be tapering from 15" to 10.5". It will be fine, but as stated earlier be careful not to be to rough or you'll blow the bead. I run BFG's  32/11.50's on 15's with my Jeep, but it's highway driving 99.5% of the time. If you are trying to save some $$, go for it, if not, step up to the 11.5's.


----------



## Tim1

I am remaining very calm and not even close to nuttin up! I wanted to ensure that he knows what the measurements he gave actually apply to. Then I read these last two posts and have to wonder if you have ever sold or had to really work with tires to understand that the first two numbers in the tirre size are actually a ratio and not the actual measurement. So running a 31 X 10.50 on a whell that is 10" wide will not equate to a quarter inch overlap as stated, and the sidewall will not be tapering from 15" to 10.5". I guess I should take the years of Goodyear experiance and sit back and watch when others give guidance.


----------



## olroy

*clearer*

sorry guys my post may have been un clear to start with,
I have a wrangler that has 15 X10 wheels with 32x11.50x15 tires now, they are shot and I was just wanting to know if the 10.50 would fit my wheel or would it be to stretched?


----------



## rapid fire

It will work fine.  I put 10" wheels on my old ranger and ran 31X10.5's.  It actually looked good.


----------



## Tim1

The tire will fit fine


----------



## duckbill

DaddyPaul said:


> I had the exact tire and rim combo on a Toyota 4x4 years ago (1993 or 4).  Only problem was when turning really sharp they rubbed a fuzz.




I'm running the exact setup on my '99 Toy and it looks and fits great.  BF Goodrich 31 X 10.50 - 15's on 10 x 15 rims.  Mine rub the fenders just a tad on sharp corners, too.  I have no lift.


----------



## MOTS

Tim1 said:


> I am remaining very calm and not even close to nuttin up! I wanted to ensure that he knows what the measurements he gave actually apply to. Then I read these last two posts and have to wonder if you have ever sold or had to really work with tires to understand that the first two numbers in the tirre size are actually a ratio and not the actual measurement. So running a 31 X 10.50 on a whell that is 10" wide will not equate to a quarter inch overlap as stated, and the sidewall will not be tapering from 15" to 10.5". I guess I should take the years of Goodyear experiance and sit back and watch when others give guidance.



Common sense will tell you that when the tire bead is sealed on a 15 inch rim and you have 10 1/2 inches of rubber on the ground, there will be a balloon effect from the difference. And I disagree that the numbers are a ratio, they are actual measurements, 31 inches high x 10 1/2 inch tread width.


----------



## BLUE-TICK-HOUND

*15X10 WHEELS*

YOU WILL HAVE LESS SIDE WALL FLEX RUNNING THAT SIZE TIRE AND WHEEL. IF RUNNING LIKE A 15X8 WHEEL YOU WILL GET A LITTLE BIT MORE FLEX IN THE SIDEWALL. I GOT A 93 JEEP WRANGLER WITH 32X11.50X15 TIRES ON 15X10 WHEELS. ALSO THE WIDER THE RIM THE SHORTER IT WILL MAKE THE TIRE NOT BY THAT MUCH THOUGH.


----------



## mudslingerford

Tim, i mount tires 53.5 hours a week, i have a rough idea what i am doing.

in P-Metric sizes (235/75R15), the first number is a tire tread width in MM, the second number is the ratio of width to tire sidewall height and the third "R15" number is rim size, now in standard tire sizing (31x10.50x15) the first number is overall tire diameter, the second is tire width, and the third is rim size. Many ppl get this confused. also there are online tire size calculator that will give you a rough idea of overall tire diameter from a P-metric size.


----------



## ATLRoach

mudslingerford said:


> R15" number is rim size



Glad you mount tires all that time but still giving misinformation. R in the "R15" you stated means Radial. 15 is the wheel diameter.

The R is not seen in Bia Ply Tires ie. 39.5x13.5/16.5. 

Just keeping the facts straight.


----------



## ATLRoach

The orginal poster you can run a 10.5" wide tire on a 10" wide rim. It will balloon the tire out and will be easier to blow a bead if ran at a lower pressure.


----------



## olroy

*again*

thanks guys i have all the info i will need.


thank all of you


----------



## Tim1

*try to help*

Man this is something else you try to give a little information and everyone jumps your ***. If you would please do a little research and ensure that you are correct before you jump on someone elses comments and posts. It looks like this thread has run into the ground and I am glad its done. I guess I will start keeping my two cents worth of knowledge to myself and hope that someone else is not misled by someone that is guessing and not factual with what they are talking about. 
 Go ahead beat me up for saying this I will not be responding to it anymore. Nice touch ATLRoach!


----------



## MOTS

Tim, don't take it too serious, I was just , because you had 24 exclamation marks behind your first sentence. And 7 more behind the second sentence. Kinda like you were chewing "olroy" out.


----------



## mudslingerford

we is jus pickin, i dont mean to anger anybody, GON needs all the ppl it can get


----------

